
Sachin Tendulkar leaves India in tears - pagade
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/cricket/series-tournament/sachin-tendulkar-hangs-his-boots/sachins-200th-test/Sachin-Tendulkar-leaves-India-in-tears/articleshow/25905780.cms
======
tn13
Totally irrelevant article on HN (I might get downvoted for this). But there
are multiple lessons from the way Mr. Tendulkar has lived his life.

Even at such extremely young age of 40 he has already achieve extreme level of
excellence in a game that is extremely taxing on physical as well as mental
ability. (Typical test match is 5 days long 6-8 hours a day and a person like
Sachin generally spends at least 4 days on the ground. Sachin has played 200
test matches => 800 days in the hot sun. )

~~~
duncan_bayne
I upvoted. More uplifting to read about him than many of the people so
frequently touted as heroes here (Jobs included).

------
eYsYs
I particularly liked the way Harsha Bhogle compared how a nation clings to
heroic figures during dark times. Don Bradman served as a hope to the
cricketing fraternity of the time after the second World War and similarly
Sachin was the fulcrum for the Indian people to look up to and induce a
fighting spirit, especially after the Indian economic debacle of 1991-92.

Quoting it again, "When Sachin made a 100, India slept well."

------
DigitalSea
A very inspirational guy. I know he was a cricketer and I don't really like
cricket all too much, but we all could learn a thing or two from Sachin
Tendulkar. A great sportsman and inspiration.

------
pavangkwd
In that speech were some great lessons on how to live. Brilliant guy.

------
Gaurav322
Sachin Tendulkar, you have to come back for your fans... But, not like a
player come as a coach... Because Kohli, Jadeja and other team members need to
learn some respect and sportsmanship.

